# Anyone have experience with Dayton plate amps?



## kidwolf909 (Jan 15, 2008)

I'm trying to purchase an SA240 to power my new Polk 8" Sub in my dorm room, however, I'm using my laptop to control the system. I have a bookshelf set that I built running off my Kenwood KR-950. I have a headphone to RCA L/R converter cable that connects the two. However, I don't know what the best method of getting the signal to both the Kenwood and the plate amp would be.

I was thinking of either splitting the headphone port into two separate ones at the laptop and using two headphone to RCA cables, but there's also the possibility of running one headphone to RCA to either the plate amp or kenwood first, and then using the outputs on whichever one to run straight RCA's to the other amp.

The issue that I'm concerned with is how to create crossover points within the system. I plan to use the sub from 30-80Hz and then left the bookshelves take it from there up, but I don't know how to go about it. My laptop has a built in "bass blocker" on the sound card that allows me to cut out frequencies below cutoff points, but I can't use it with the sub since I only have one headphone port out and the sub wouldn't get any signal. I've also considered using FMODS in-line RCA crossovers on the bookshelves and just letting the sub get the full range signal and using the plate amp's built in crossover to handle it. However, I'm not sure the best way to handle this...

If anyone has any ideas, please let me know. Will the SA240 allow me to use it's RCA-level outputs to go over to the Kenwood without factoring in it's own crossover's setting? I.E. will it still be a full range output even if the crossover on the plate amp is being used?


----------



## Spasticteapot (Mar 5, 2007)

I'd avoid the Dayton plate amp altogether. I've heard a worrying number of failures on the SA240 and its' 500-watt counterparts. 


Maybe a BASH unit?


----------



## BlackLac (Aug 8, 2005)

hmm, my SA240 has been great. I had some humming, but a ground loop isolator removed it completely.

Elemental Designs has the LT200 (250 watts) for like... damn just checked and they went up. $195, though they were like $110.  Bummer, I really wanted the LT1300 for my TC2000 15", but it also went up $75. Oh well, no hurry.


----------



## ItalynStylion (May 3, 2008)

I'm really enjoying my O-Audio plate amp I think it was just over $200 and it's a 500watt amp. Never a hiccup or anything; just runs like a champ. It's made by bash.


----------



## fej (Feb 8, 2006)

I have a Dayton 1000w plate and it runs great, and even offers decent adjustability.

G'luck


----------

